# Bike build thread



## jack smith (2 May 2014)

Hi, where would it post a build thread I am building a bike and a few have asked to post up a log of the build with images ect, is pohoto's the right place or is there a specific place I haven't found?


----------



## Cubist (2 May 2014)

jack smith said:


> Hi, where would it post a build thread I am building a bike and a few have asked to post up a log of the build with images ect, is pohoto's the right place or is there a specific place I haven't found?


I've posted a few in Mountain Biking, but photos would be a good place. 

What sort of build are you doing?


----------



## jack smith (2 May 2014)

An s-works venge so I'm unsure


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2014)

General Cycling would be a good place.

Mr Sittingduck did the same a good few years back.
Was a very interesting thread.


----------



## jack smith (2 May 2014)

ill put it up there then, cheers!


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2014)

*Here's* his thread. Makes for a good read.


----------

